# Bayern - Milan: 22 luglio 2017 ore 11:35. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Seconda ed ultima partita dell'International Champions Cup 2017 per il Milan. I rossoneri, dopo la sconfitta contro il Dortmund, si troveranno di fronte il Bayern Monaco di Carlo Ancelotti.

Bayern - Milan si gioca sabato 22 luglio alle ore 11:35 italiane.

Dove vedere Bayern - Milan in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Premium Calcio.

Seguiranno news, informazioni e commenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2017)

Onestamente se non mettiamo tutti i nuovi ci piallano .


----------



## admin (18 Luglio 2017)

Dentro tutti i nuovi, a cominciare da Bonucci.

Non possiamo fare figuracce.


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda ed ultima partita dell'International Champions Cup 2017 per il Milan. I rossoneri, dopo la sconfitta contro il Dortmund, si troveranno di fronte il Bayern Monaco di Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> Bayern - Milan si gioca sabato 22 luglio alle ore 11:35 italiane.
> 
> ...



probabilmente sarà visibile anche su youtube su diversi canali come l'amichevole col Dortmund


----------



## alcyppa (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro tutti i nuovi, a cominciare da Bonucci.
> 
> Non possiamo fare figuracce.



Già.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Aspetto con ansia i preliminari, di queste partite nn me ne frega niente. Sono fuorvianti, anche se Sabato giocheremo credo almeno una pate di partita, con gli 11titolari che giocheranno poi Giovedi.
Direi
Gigio
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Jack
Borini Andrè Silva Chala
Ecco Borini stona un pò però credo che la formazione sarà questa giovedì prox.


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

Spero in Musacchio-Bonucci come centrali, limiterebbero i danni


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (18 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda ed ultima partita dell'International Champions Cup 2017 per il Milan. I rossoneri, dopo la sconfitta contro il Dortmund, si troveranno di fronte il Bayern Monaco di Carlo Ancelotti.
> 
> Bayern - Milan si gioca sabato 22 luglio alle ore 11:35 italiane.
> 
> ...



Qui dobbiamo essere al top... 

----------------Donnarumma
Conti-Bonucci-Musacchio-Rodriguez

------Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura

------------------Chala
--------A.Silva------------Bacca (si lo so.... ma Niang no dai..)


----------



## Pit96 (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Aspetto con ansia i preliminari, di queste partite nn me ne frega niente. Sono fuorvianti, anche se Sabato giocheremo credo almeno una pate di partita, con gli 11titolari che giocheranno poi Giovedi.
> Direi
> Gigio
> Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
> ...



Forse con Calhanoglu e Bonaventura invertiti, per il resto credo sia la migliore schierabile


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Calha
Borini Silva (ma arriva?) Bonaventura

O così o stiamo a casa per favore


----------



## Wildbone (18 Luglio 2017)

Ma la smettete di mettere Calha da mezzala? Non è la posizione giusta per lui; lui deve giocare sulla trequarti o al massimo da esterno sinistro. Inoltre, oggi Bonaventura ha giocato discretamente in mezzo al campo; considerato poi che rientrava da un lungo infortunio.


----------



## zlatan (18 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Musacchio Rodriguez
> Kessie Biglia Calha
> Borini Silva (ma arriva?) Bonaventura
> ...


Si arriva domani non credo parta titolare sabato, non so il discorso fuso (stessa cosa per Conti Bonucci e Biglia).
Chala lì non va bene secondo me, devegiocare trequartista ma se non si fida del modulo, deve invertirsi con jack. Metterlo mezz'ala ne limita i pregi...


----------



## Crox93 (18 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si arriva domani non credo parta titolare sabato, non so il discorso fuso (stessa cosa per Conti Bonucci e Biglia).
> Chala lì non va bene secondo me, devegiocare trequartista ma se non si fida del modulo, deve invertirsi con jack. Metterlo mezz'ala ne limita i pregi...



Anche io lo metterei trequartista ma se si hioca col 433 purtroppo
Io spero scendano in campo i "nuovi" se no andiamo incontro ad una figuraccia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2017)

Giuda
Conti Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Calhanoglu
Borini Silva


----------



## albydigei (18 Luglio 2017)

Per me i nuovi arrivati non giocheranno mai da titolari... Calha, Kessie, Musacchio e Rodriguez da subito sicuro invece


----------



## Love (18 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Forse con Calhanoglu e Bonaventura invertiti, per il resto credo sia la migliore schierabile



non so se per tutta la partita ma oggi la scelta è stata questa...cahla montella lo vede più mezz'ala di jack..


----------



## __king george__ (18 Luglio 2017)

la verità è che per mille motivi queste amiichevoli di metà luglio con questi squadroni e in un altro continente non servono a nulla....anzi sono dannose....non puoi fare troppi esperimenti perche non puoi rischiare troppo e quindi il senso delle amichevoli va a farsi friggere....


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Luglio 2017)

Spero sia visibile su YouTube,mi piacerebbe vederla.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (18 Luglio 2017)

Della figuraccia in amichevole mi frega poco. L'importante non farla in EL. Quello sarebbe grave.


----------



## zlatan (19 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> non so se per tutta la partita ma oggi la scelta è stata questa...cahla montella lo vede più mezz'ala di jack..


No oggi se fai caso ha giocato dietro la punto in una sorta di 4-2-3-1, che sarebbe l'ideale per lui


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Luglio 2017)

Voglio vedere tutti i nuovi insieme titolari.


----------



## Tobi (19 Luglio 2017)

chiedo anche qui, scusate ma perchè contro il borussia lo stadio era vuoto?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No oggi se fai caso ha giocato dietro la punto in una sorta di 4-2-3-1, che sarebbe l'ideale per lui


Alla faccia; quando sono stati in campo insieme, Bonaventura ha giocato sull'out e Calhanoglu da mezzala sinistra.


----------



## Eziomare (19 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> chiedo anche qui, scusate ma perchè contro il borussia lo stadio era vuoto?



L'ho domandato anche io ieri, mi e' stato risposto che pioveva copiosamente, di piu' non so dirti.


----------



## Cizzu (19 Luglio 2017)

Voglio vedere Andrè Silva!


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Alla faccia; quando sono stati in campo insieme, Bonaventura ha giocato sull'out e Calhanoglu da mezzala sinistra.





Eziomare ha scritto:


> L'ho domandato anche io ieri, mi e' stato risposto che pioveva copiosamente, di piu' non so dirti.



Partita in settimana ( e in Cina figurati se non lavorano ) pioggia e stadio fuori città. Comunque c'erano 26 mila persone ( almeno così ci ha detto l ufficio stampa del Milan )


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2017)

Speriamo di vedere per almeno 15 minuti, modulo e formazione della nuova stagione

Che sia un 3-4-1-2?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2017)

Questo è l'ultimo test prima del preliminare della settimana prossima. Va assolutamente valutata la condizione fisica e la squadra da mandare in campo in EL. Basta far giocare gente che durante l'anno il campo non lo vedrà mai , mettiamo dentro i nuovi!


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Speriamo di vedere per almeno 15 minuti, modulo e formazione della nuova stagione
> 
> Che sia un 3-4-1-2?



Prima del preliminare è folle passare a 3


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prima del preliminare è folle passare a 3



Concordo , anche se la squadra che andremo ad affrontare è a livelli di promozione italiana.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo , anche se la squadra che andremo ad affrontare è a livelli di promozione italiana.



Ma no dai, sarà una serie b


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2017)

Ho letto che è visibile pure su Sportitalia è vero? Anche se un amichevole questa partita vorrei vederla.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Luglio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ho letto che è visibile pure su Sportitalia è vero? Anche se un amichevole questa partita vorrei vederla.



Ah si?


----------



## Giangy (21 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ah si?


Ho letto Sportitalia nell'applicazione Sofascore dello smartphone, poi non so se è così alla fine.


----------



## Crox93 (21 Luglio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ho letto Sportitalia nell'applicazione Sofascore dello smartphone, poi non so se è così alla fine.



Da quel che so sto torneo amichevole è un esclusiva Premium
Comunque provo a guardare, grazie


----------



## Aragorn (21 Luglio 2017)

Temo che anche domani sarà una giornata fertile per i richiedenti esonero di Montella


----------



## VonVittel (21 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, sarà una serie b



Tra le ultime della Serie B/Prime della Serie C. 
L'unico forte che avevano l'hanno venduto e sostituito con Mitrita ex Pescara. 
Sarà come affrontare una quasi retrocessa dalla B.


----------



## Tobi (22 Luglio 2017)

Probabile formazione Goal.com *MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini. Allenatore: Montella*


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione Goal.com *MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini. Allenatore: Montella*



Ancora Borini ? Montolivo ? NIANG ???? Che palle


----------



## Tobi (22 Luglio 2017)

Però un'altra testata da questa formazione:
*Milan (3-5-2): G. Donnarumma; Musacchio, Bonucci, Zapata; Conti, Kessié, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Rodriguez; Bacca, André Silva.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Tra le ultime della Serie B/Prime della Serie C.
> L'unico forte che avevano l'hanno venduto e sostituito con Mitrita ex Pescara.
> Sarà come affrontare una quasi retrocessa dalla B.


Sì, ho visto che hanno Fausto Rossi; se il loro livello è quello del giocatore, stiamo parlando di una squadra di bassa classifica di serie B. Diciamo che abbiamo il dovere di asfaltarli.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Probabile formazione Goal.com *MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini. Allenatore: Montella*



Io voglio vedere i nuovi domani.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:

Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski

Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*




Ma come fa a mettere in campo quella formazione contro quel Bayern? E' pazzo?


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*



Ma non aveva detto che voleva dar minuti soprattutto a quelli che dovevano giocare ai preliminari? 

Se questo qui fa giocare sti cessi pure contro il Craiova mi infurio.

Comunque non capisco questa sua voglia efferata di farci massacrare dal Bayern.


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva detto che voleva dar minuti soprattutto a quelli che dovevano giocare ai preliminari?
> 
> Se questo qui fa giocare sti cessi pure contro il Craiova mi infurio.
> 
> Comunque non capisco questa sua voglia efferata di farci massacrare dal Bayern.



È tutto molto semplice, non puoi rischiare di far giocare queste partite a chi ha pochi allenamenti nelle gambe. Il rischio infortunio è dietro l'angolo e rischi anche di compromettere la stagione per una partita inutile. Gioca chi si è allenato di più e meglio. Poi contro il Craiova basterebbe anche far giocare la primavera per vincere.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone Vs lewandosky


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*



Ovviamente fa giocare chi al momento gli da maggiori garanzie fisiche
Senza forzare sugli ultimi arrivi
Molto bene, il nuovo Milan inizieremo a vederlo in Agosto
Adesso speriamo di vedere dei progressi da parte di Rodriguez. Isto che la prima uscita è stata poco brillante.
Se gioca realmente Cutrone, direi che siamo giunti al definitivo siluramento di Bacca.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*



Altro giro altra asfaltata ed altra perculata
Grazie Vincè
Zapata vs Lewa fa già sognare


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva detto che voleva dar minuti soprattutto a quelli che dovevano giocare ai preliminari?
> 
> Se questo qui fa giocare sti cessi pure contro il Craiova mi infurio.
> 
> Comunque non capisco questa sua voglia efferata di farci massacrare dal Bayern.



Visto che deduco tua abbia i dati riguardanti la condizione fisica di tutti i giocatori me li passeresti cortesemente?


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*



È un'amichevole non ha senso rischiare giocatori che hanno fatto l'ultimo allenamento in spiaggia.

Devo ammettere che Borini è scarso ma forse verrà molto utile. Borini is the new Poli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Luglio 2017)

Che schifo che mi fa vedere ancora Niang in rosa, incredibile non essere ancora riusciti a sbolognare quel bidone.


----------



## King of the North (22 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Che schifo che mi fa vedere ancora Niang in rosa, incredibile non essere ancora riusciti a sbolognare quel bidone.



Io credo che far giocare i calciatori in esubero serva anche per provare a metterli in mostra e sperare in qualche nuovo acquirente...


----------



## Schism75 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma Gomez è infortunato che non gioca mai?


----------



## Compix83 (22 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma Gomez è infortunato che non gioca mai?



No, è solo scarso. Con il Borussia subentrò nello sfavillante ruolo di terzino di spinta.


----------



## Compix83 (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma non aveva detto che voleva dar minuti soprattutto a quelli che dovevano giocare ai preliminari?



È probabile che Bonucci, Conti, Biglia e Silva entrino a partita in corso.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*


Speriamo che sia l'ultima partita con la maglia del Milan dei vari Bacca, Niang e Zapata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> Bayern (4-2-3-1) Starke, Rafinha, Alaba, Hummels, Bernat, Tolisso, Martinez, Ribery, Muller, James, Lewandowski
> 
> Milan (4-3-3) Donnarumma, Abate, Zapata, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Kessie, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Niang, Cutrone, Borini*


Ribery, Muller, James e Lewandoski


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Bho sinceramente mi sono stancato. Che ci andiamo a fare in Cina a mostrare sti ces_si ambulanti e a fare brutte figure? A questo punto restavamo a Milano e fare una preparazione decente e si organizzava qualche amichevole meno prestigiosa nei confini italiani come fa il Napoli.

Mi scoccia rivedere questi bidoni e prendere 4-5 sberle dal Bayern , perchè con questi in campo di questo si tratta.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

Chi ha visto la partita col borussia su youtube potrebbe dirmi per cortesia, anche privatamente, su quale canale?
Grazie


----------



## edoardo (22 Luglio 2017)

queste sono partite che il Milan non dovrebbe fare.Gli altri sono forti ed amalgamati mentre noi ci siamo ritrovati al bar(un bel bar)e abbiamo fatto una squadra.Con il tempo saremo competitivi......ma ora?


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

Sono curioso e me la guardo...


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Chi ha visto la partita col borussia su youtube potrebbe dirmi per cortesia, anche privatamente, su quale canale?
> Grazie



Su ClipherBall sono già live


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Bho sinceramente mi sono stancato. Che ci andiamo a fare in Cina a mostrare sti ces_si ambulanti e a fare brutte figure? A questo punto restavamo a Milano e fare una preparazione decente e si organizzava qualche amichevole meno prestigiosa nei confini italiani come fa il Napoli.
> 
> Mi scoccia rivedere questi bidoni e prendere 4-5 sberle dal Bayern , perchè con questi in campo di questo si tratta.



purtroppo ormai il calcio estivo è così. Le tourneè non puoi non farle, tanto meno ora quelle in Cina. Questa stagione poi siamo partiti da zero ed è già tanto che Fassone&Max siano riusciti a fare tutti questi acquisti. Normale che poi non siano già tutti disponibile. 
La prossima estate sarà diverso, con una rosa già pronta e, si spera, nessun preliminare di EL da fare


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Che *schifo* che mi fa vedere ancora Niang in rosa, incredibile non essere ancora riusciti a *sbolognare* quel *bidone*.



Ti sei risposto da solo.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

Formazioni ufficiali? Ancora nulla?


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Su ClipherBall sono già live



Sarebbe? mi mandi pm col link?
Dove la trasmettono anche? sportitalia?


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Le formazioni ufficiali:

BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.

MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



Attacco da mani nei capelli il nostro.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Su ClipherBall sono già live



E' un canale youtube?


----------



## Albijol (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



Imbarcata incoming


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*


Speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che vediamo questo scempio titolare.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E' un canale youtube?


Si.


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> E' un canale youtube?



Si, ho sbagliato a scrivere però...  E' CipherBall


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



Che estate sarebbe senza l'ormai tradizionale asfaltata contro il Bayern


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Si.



non lo trovo (sono molto impedito)
mi mandi il link in privato per piacere


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si, ho sbagliato a scrivere però...  E' CipherBall



Ma cosa stan facendo vedere ? Che rigori sono ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> non lo trovo (sono molto impedito)
> mi mandi il link in privato per piacere



Apri YouTube vai nel cerca e metti il nome del canale . Finito


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa stan facendo vedere ? Che rigori sono ?



Eh stanno facendo vedere vecchie repliche  Appena finiscono iniziano il live della partita


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Visto che deduco tua abbia i dati riguardanti la condizione fisica di tutti i giocatori me li passeresti cortesemente?



Semplicemente preferisco un Bonucci leggermente più fuori forma o che ha bisogno di ambientarsi rispetto a Zapata


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> non lo trovo (sono molto impedito)
> mi mandi il link in privato per piacere


Basta che scrivi bayern Milan e ti esce.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma come si fa a schierare un attacco del genere contrro il Bayern
Va bene tutto,ma le imbarcate non fanno bene.


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



va bene dai. Facciamoci andare giù Montolivo Zapata e Niang si spera per l'ultima volta. Sono invece curioso di vedere chi giocherà giovedì prossimo, dato che Bonucci e Biglia non sono in lista Uefa (detto da Fassone).


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> va bene dai. Facciamoci andare giù Montolivo Zapata e Niang si spera per l'ultima volta. Sono invece curioso di vedere chi giocherà giovedì prossimo, dato che Bonucci e Biglia non sono in lista Uefa (detto da Fassone).


In che senso? Non ci saranno in Europa quest'anno?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

In diretta su tantissimi canali youtube, basta digitare "Milan-Bayern"


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

va schierata la formazione migliore almeno per 45 minuti, non possiamo arrivare al preliminare con tutte queste incertezze


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia e Bonucci non ci saranno contro il Craiova. La lista va riconfermata a ogni turno, credo.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Si, ho sbagliato a scrivere però...  E' CipherBall



Adesso si


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Semplicemente preferisco un Bonucci leggermente più fuori forma o che ha bisogno di ambientarsi rispetto a Zapata



Ma tra "Leggermente più fuori forma" e "Ha finito ieri l'altro di sciroccarsi 12 ore di volo e ha fatto due allenamenti" c'è differenza


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Questi hanno una squadra pazzesca, comunque.


----------



## robs91 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



Ci hanno spiegato che questa partita serviva per provare(al netto dei quattro appena arrivati) la formazione tipo per i preliminari.Quindi ha già bocciato il turco?Spero non voglia presentarsi con i Borini e Niang titolari...


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Giochiamo con la maglia "marketing" oggi.


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> BAYERN MONACO (4-2-3-1): Fruchtl; Rafinha, Hummels, Javi Martinez, Bernat; Tolisso, Alaba; Ribery, Muller, Coman, Lewandowski.
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): G. Donnarumma; Abate, Musacchio, Zapata, Rodriguez; Kessié, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Niang, Cutrone, Borini.*



Probabilmente kessie di nuovo regista davanti alla difesa e mosciolivo mezz'ala


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ci hanno spiegato che questa partita serviva per provare(al netto dei quattro appena arrivati) la formazione tipo per i preliminari.Quindi ha già bocciato il turco?Spero non voglia presentarsi con i Borini e Niang titolari...



Di certo non giocheranno con cutrone titolare


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque nel secondo tempo entreranno di sicuro Bonucci e Biglia, imho.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Mi raccomando : subito un po' di psicodramma se non vinciamo, che ci piace tanto, do già un po' di spunti :
- Montella inadeguato
- Facciamo giocare quelli che sono scesi dall'aereo due giorni fa
- Vergogna Montolivo capitano 
- Donnarumma si è montato la testa
- Ha già bocciato Calhanoglu (che non gioca da Dicembre)


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando : subito un po' di psicodramma se non vinciamo, che ci piace tanto, do già un po' di spunti :
> - Montella inadeguato
> - Facciamo giocare quelli che sono scesi dall'aereo due giorni fa
> - Vergogna Montolivo capitano
> - Donnarumma si è montato la testa



Ehehe. Teniamoci pronti. 

Oggi la partita si guarda per vedere un bel Bayern


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Ho già visto un concetto di gioco nuovo: pressing altissimo e difesa a centrocampo.


----------



## Victorss (22 Luglio 2017)

È live anche sul canale YouTube Fox Sports media#2


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Appunto sulla terza maglia: mi piace; è una full-black mascherata


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2017)

Ho appena acceso e mi aspettavo di vedere i titolare e non i Montolivo (capitano mamma mia ),Abate,Zapata,Borini mah.


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Se Kessiè non abbassa il testone e la mette eravamo in due davanti al portiere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Lewa è fortissimo io lo amo


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Bloccati tutti gli streaming.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Il commentatore del mio streaming (che pare quello di FIFA) continua a chiamare il capitone MontolivIo


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Andate sul sito più famoso ce ne sono 50 di link


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

bel goal!!


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Kessièeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Gol


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Straripante Franck! E i cross di Rodriguez sono opere d'arte!


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Bel cambio di gioco di Borini, ottimo scambio Rodriguez-Niang (quest'ultimo si sta facendo il mazzo oggi, stranamente) palla in mezzo e dopo rimpallo gol di Kessiè. 

Squadra dall'atteggiamento molto alto ed aggressivo oggi, nonostante gli interpreti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Si gode con il bisonte !!!


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Kessieeeeeeeeeee

Grande Rodriguez*


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo giocando molto bene con un buonissimo possesso palla che non vedevo da tempo.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Gol di Kessie!!! Ma che giocata di Ricardo Rodriguez! (Non malissimo neanche Niang per ora)


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

Kessie ha segnato al 14'... segno che doveva tenere il 14


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2017)

Frank


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Mi viene da piangere, i terzini cercano l'uno due? Davvero?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Raga un CROSS !!! Piango !!!


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Che gran gol! Bellissima azione!


----------



## ignaxio (22 Luglio 2017)

gran gol


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Vabbé se entrava questa di Jack..


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

ahahaha JACK!


----------



## Victorss (22 Luglio 2017)

Dove cavolo la posso vedere? Han chiuso tutto


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Luglio 2017)

Mah... Secondo me quella percussione potente con annesso cross perfetto, l'avrebbe fatta anche De Sciglio. Ci manchi, Desci...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere, i terzini cercano l'uno due? Davvero?



10 anni !!!! 10 anni che aspettiamo


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

frank ❤


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia, ma quanto viaggia Coman? Nemmeno con l'SH


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Dove cavolo la posso vedere? Han chiuso tutto



rojadirecta . eu link it a me funziona


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Raga, Kessiè è un fattore, cambia la squadra


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque oggi si stanno impeganndo tutti, specialmente Montolivo e Niang. Bravi.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang è una delle cose più scandalose che abbia mai visto.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

ottimo inizio dai


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Quel tiro sbagliato di Niang stava per essere letale


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Buonaventura orribile per ora


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Lol,Niang.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Il cross di Borini è un po' da facepalm, eh.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi sottovalutiamo Niang. La sua capacità di incepparsi ovunque può garantire dribbling involontari a raffica. Attenzione


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (22 Luglio 2017)

Ha fatto più Rodriguez in questi primi venti minuti che De Sciglio in tutti gli anni passati al Milan


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

bonaventura non ne becca una oh


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Sì, Jack è completamente fuoriforma, scoppiato.


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Luglio 2017)

Gli anticipi di musacchio.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Impazzito Niang. Dai che ora vale 20 milioni


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio è fortissimo , poche balle


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang non l'ho visto sbattersi così da almeno un anno (i risultati poi son quel che sono va bè). Costretti a falciarlo a ripetizione


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

Jack è già morto ahahah
fisicamente a pezzi.
Niang per fortuna sta giocando bene, riusciamo a strappare qualche milione in più mi sa.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

mamma mia cutrone


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Che gol cattivo  che ci serve il Gallo


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Bravissimo Patrick! Ripeto, i cross di Rodriguez sono una meraviglia


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2017)

Cutroneeeee , mamma mia Ricardoooo ricardoooooooo


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma quello era un CROSS? 
Ma quindi noi del Milan abbiamo il permesso di poter crossare ora?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

AMO Rodriguez.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma che piede Rodriguez?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

IMPZZISCO , IL cross raga il CROSS


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Capocciata di Cutrone su gran gross su punizione di Rodriguez.

Mezzo gol di Niang che si è letteralmente fatto la fascia prendendosi calcioni e guadagnando la punizione


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

rodriguez determinante altro che de scoglio


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez sarà un fattore per il fantacalcio


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez è pornografico.


----------



## Victorss (22 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez sarà un top player della serie A. Poche balle..che cross mette???


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Stiamo letteralmente umiliando il Bayern. Ok che è un amichevole estiva, sia chiaro, però negli anni precedenti le prendevamo ugualmente contro questi squadroni anche quando giocavano in ciabatte.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Cutrone 2-0!

Ancora una gran palla di Rodriguez*


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

ma tenere cutrone?


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Kessiè na roccia comunque ahahahah


----------



## ignaxio (22 Luglio 2017)

Altro che Bacca


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Non oso immaginare i commenti dei tifosi del Bayern sul loro BayernWorld.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

Certo che il piede di Rodriguez...


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez evidenzia il lavaggio del cervello pro Abate e pro De Sciglio che è stato fatto in tutti questi anni.


----------



## ignaxio (22 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me il preliminare lo giochiamo con questa formazione esatta


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo un terzino sinistro.... non mi sembra vero.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia Rodriguez 
Bravissimo Cutrone


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma tenere cutrone?



A giocarsela con Borini volentieri, ancora non c'è fisicamente secondo me !


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Rodriguez comunque è illegale. Spero che conferma questa prestazione mostruosa anche nelle partite in campionato. Se solo avessimo un attaccante di livello lì in mezzo, diamine!


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ragazzi, ho svelato l'arcano: il Bayern ha visto che siamo scesi in campo con la maglia d'allenamento, e quindi pensava si stesse effettivamente per svolgere una partitella training. Stiamo barando.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (22 Luglio 2017)

MarcoVanBasten ha scritto:


> Ha fatto più Rodriguez in questi primi venti minuti che De Sciglio in tutti gli anni passati al Milan



Ha fatto più Rodriguez in questi primi venti minuti che De Sciglio e Abate in tutti gli anni passati al Milan


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Il giornalista spagnolo ha appena detto che il Barcellona dovrebbe andare a Milano con 100 milioni a prendere Kessie hhah


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Ad onor del vero, dobbiamo anche ricordarci in che modo Carletto interpretava queste partite quando era con noi.

Credo avremmo vinto 2 partite in 7 estati all'epoca


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non oso immaginare i commenti dei tifosi del Bayern sul loro BayernWorld.


Non li so neanche io. Però posso dirti quelli degli juventini e degli intertristi qui al bar dopo il 2-0: "eh, ma IL BAYERN è pieno di riserve..." Capito? IL BAYERN...


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma siamo noi quelli che facciamo pressing altto??


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Bonaventura in evidente stato confusionale, solo Niang l'ho visto litigare tanto con il pallone.Normale dopo un infortunio del genere.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ad onor del vero, dobbiamo anche ricordarci in che modo Carletto interpretava queste partite quando era con noi.
> 
> Credo avremmo vinto 2 partite in 7 estati all'epoca



Ed ha ragione, francamente, noi dobbiamo mettere un po' più di agonismo in vista del preliminare


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Borini è un cesso ma quanto corre ?


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Che bello, finalmente, lodare i propri giocatori, i nuovi acquisti, e non insultarli a ripetizione come accadeva con quei cessi portati dal Condor.


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Certo che la stiamo giocando come se fosse una finale, non un amichevole precampionato


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Bonaventura in evidente stato confusionale, solo Niang l'ho visto litigare tanto con il pallone.Normale dopo un infortunio del genere.



L'importante per ora è che metta minuti nelle gambe... Piano piano tornerà. Comunque un paio di spunti li ha avuti... La giocata che ha fatto quando ha tirato da metà campo era comunque interessante


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma si, ragazzi, questa partita ci serve specialmente a livello tattico. Già ho visto dei buoni movimenti (anche in copertura). Dobbiamo crescere molto soprattutto lì.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Certo che la stiamo giocando come se fosse una finale, non un amichevole precampionato



Ed è giusto così
Secondo me una grande squadra deve metterci la giusta mentalitá in OGNI situazione


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Borini ha mille difetti e non c'è dubbio, ma ha già fatto 4 volte i settanta metri su e giù in volata.

E' la versione esterna del box-to-box, una specie di corner-to-corner 



Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ed ha ragione, francamente, noi dobbiamo mettere un po' più di agonismo in vista del preliminare



Dici bene.


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Borini è un cesso ma quanto corre ?



È stato preso per quello


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> L'importante per ora è che metta minuti nelle gambe... Piano piano tornerà. Comunque un paio di spunti li ha avuti... La giocata che ha fatto quando ha tirato da metà campo era comunque interessante



Certamente ci mancherebbe non era una critica è che fa strano vederlo inciamparsi con il pallone così spesso quando è proprio il suo punto forte. Tutto serve a fare condizione in questo periodo


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2017)

Coman doveva essere già espulso...


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ed è giusto così
> Secondo me una grande squadra deve metterci la giusta mentalitá in OGNI situazione



Soprattutto con i nuovi acquisti, tutti danno sempre il 100% perché nessuno ha il posto assicurato. Finalmente c'è competizione


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Certamente ci mancherebbe non era una critica è che fa strano vederlo inciamparsi con il pallone così spesso quando è proprio il suo punto forte. Tutto serve a fare condizione in questo periodo



Certo! Avevo capito!


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Con Rodriguez ogni punizione dalla trequarti in su ci si schiera in area ed è un'occasione (va detto che loro si mettono a caso nelle marcature alte).


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Il sinistro di Rodriguez è illegale.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Sono già due volte che Ribery fa volare Abate


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Nervoso che non posso vederla


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

La potenza di Ribery: son già due volte che sportella Abate a 2 metri di distanza


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Nervoso che non posso vederla



Cerca online ci sono 8mila link


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio e Rodriguez sono pensati per difendere come vuole Montella. Lo svizzero in particolar modo ha un'aggressività un filo diversa da quella di De Sciglio


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Il fallo manco c'era


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cerca online ci sono 8mila link



Sono fuori lo so che é in streaming


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Musacchio e Rodriguez sono pensati per difendere come vuole Montella. Lo svizzero in particolar modo ha un'aggressività un filo diversa da quella di De Sciglio



Ha fatto veramente più lui in 2 partite che the Scempio in anni


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Musacchio e Rodriguez sono pensati per difendere come vuole Montella. Lo svizzero in particolar modo ha un'aggressività un filo diversa da quella di De Sciglio



Soprattutto hanno i piedi buoni, non buttano un pallone e quando ce l'hanno tra i piedi non se la fanno sotto


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Montolivo oltre a tutto il resto ha un linguaggio del corpo che sembra far diventare marginali delle palle perse sanguinose.

Come se dicesse "eh beh, che male c'è se non ho preso questa palla, sono solo 4 avversari contro 2 difensori".


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Ribery è illegale


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cos'ha fatto Ribery.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

comunque nonostante mi piaccia criticare aspramente montella, ogni volta che vedo giocare una squadra di ancelotti mi ricordo che non lo rimpiango minimamente

cutrone devastante


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang devastante per il terzo gol, impazzisco ahahah!


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Contropiede perfetto. Niang mostruoso, niente da dire


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma che goal abbiamo fatto?!?!?!?!!?! Erano anni!!!


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

35 milioni per Niang


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Sembra intelligente anche Niang in questo contesto...


----------



## ignaxio (22 Luglio 2017)

Ahahahah 0-3


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Contropiede perfetto. Niang mostruoso, niente da dire



Un pò fortunato sul primo rimpallo ma vabbè ottimo tutto il resto.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Fuorigioco o sbaglio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang se solo avesse il cervello


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Cairo per Niang sborsasse 120 milioni


----------



## fabri47 (22 Luglio 2017)

Maledetto streaming, mi si è bloccato e non mi ha fatto vedere il gol. Ho visto il replay, che spettacolo!


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*3-0 Cutrone

Pazzesco*


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma mi state dicendo che stiamo 3 a 0 col Bayern e ha segnato Niang? Mi pigliate per il cu.lo?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Mamma mia che Milan  
Nel secondo tempo voglio vedere biglia conti bonucci e Silva


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang sembra un giocatore di calcio


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

E comunque, anche da scoppiato, Bonaventura si è fatto tutta la corsa per l'inserimento e l'ottimo cross (e ora ha fatto un numero assurdo)


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Ora Cairo se vuole niang ci deve dare almeno 80 milioni


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

il mortazza


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

DATE LA FASCIA A NIANG!!!   

Peccato che non sia in grado di estendere questa applicazione ad un lasso di tempo superiore ai 20 minuti


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma mi state dicendo che stiamo 3 a 0 col Bayern e ha segnato Niang? Mi pigliate per il cu.lo?


Niang non ha segnato... kessie e doppietta di cutrone


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang starà giocando così per farsi cedere o per farsi riconfermare? 
Giuro che ho il dubbio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cutrone comunque si muove bene.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Luglio 2017)

Pazzesco ahaha


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

A me non sta dispinacendo neppure Montolivo.
Solo Abate si conferma come sempre scarso e Borini certo non lo aiuta.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (22 Luglio 2017)

Erano anni che non vedevo azioni come queste  
Sono emozionata


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma mi state dicendo che stiamo 3 a 0 col Bayern e ha segnato Niang? Mi pigliate per il cu.lo?



Siamo tre a zero ma no non ha segnato Niang che però ha confezionato il gol sportellando per 40 metri saltando due avversari allargando il gioco, gli ritornano la palla e tocco di prima no look delizioso per Bonaventura che fa l'assist per Cutrone 

Se Ribery ha fatto volare due volte Abate oggi Niang sono stati costretti ad abbatterlo 4-5 volte, incontenibile. Le meraviglie del calcio di luglio.

Comunque atteggiamento cazzutissimo di tutta la squadra.


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Niang starà giocando così per farsi cedere o per farsi riconfermare?
> Giuro che ho il dubbio



Per farsi cedere ha già dimostrato di avere altri metodi


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio come sta giocando?


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Cutrone comunque si muove bene.



Cutrone sarà certamente tra i giocatori "da rotazione" di quest'anno: Kalinic, Silva, la punta (o Bacca se rimane) e lui


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Niang non ha segnato... kessie e doppietta di cutrone



Santo Dio vinciamo 3 a 0 con Niang Cutrone Abate Montolivo Borini e 1/10 di Jack?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Musacchio come sta giocando?


Una bestia. Per me è troppo forte..


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Bayern - Milan 0-3 fine PT. I commenti*


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Santo Dio vinciamo 3 a 0 con Niang Cutrone Abate Montolivo Borini e 1/10 di Jack?



Esattamente. Ci stiamo mettendo tanta voglia e tanta dedizione tattica.


----------



## Marilson (22 Luglio 2017)

ah quindi stiamo asfaltando il Bayern con le riserve


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Musacchio come sta giocando?



Bene, molto.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang non può valere meno di 25-30 milioni se quel pazzo di Cairo valuta Belotti 100 milioni!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Musacchio come sta giocando?



Fortissimo , non passa una mosca


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma sto cutrone? Ottima plusvalenza in vista


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Il giocatore più importante è Kessiè, comunque; un acquisto straordinario.


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

So che ora mi darete tutti addosso, ma io Niang lo terrei ahahah


----------



## neversayconte (22 Luglio 2017)

I tifosi cinesi saranno ancora delusi? 

Scusate ma chi ha segnato oltre Kessie?


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> So che ora mi darete tutti addosso, ma io Niang lo terrei ahahah


Pazza


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Migliori Cutrone, Rodriguez, Niang.
Molto bene anche Kessiè, Zapata (!!!) e non mi è dispiaciuto Montolivo.
Malino solo Borini ed Abate.


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio benissimo, fisicamente imponente e ottimo piede.
Rodriguz piede sinistro del diavolo, tanta roba.
Kessiè ancora in crescita, forza bruta, ha rotto Bernat, il primo di una lunga lista.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang oggi si è ricordato di essere un giocatore di calcio. Rodriguez , Musacchio, Zapata e Kessiè monumentali. Cutrone ha un bel futuro avanti a se.

Non voglio smorzare gli entusiasmi , stiamo giocando benissimo, ma loro chiaramente sono in uno stato fisico pietoso. In campo camminano.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Luglio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> I tifosi cinesi saranno ancora delusi?
> 
> Scusate ma chi ha segnato oltre Kessie?



doppietta di cutrone...


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ottimo primo tempo. Che dire, benissimo tutti. Niang sta facendo sfracelli.  Peccato che è incostante nell'arco della stagione.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2017)

I nuovi acquisti tutti promossi con lode oggi. La differenza l'hanno fatta anche nei confronti di chi gioca loro accanto.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> So che ora mi darete tutti addosso, ma io Niang lo terrei ahahah


Le qualità non mancano ma è troppo incostante secondo me.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

Ah, Rodriguez...


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Al di là delle battute, io credo realmente che Niang valga molto più di 15 milioni... E' un 94 che nello scorso girone d'andata ha fatto molto bene, ha qualità e in questo mercato 15 milioni non ci stanno MAI


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Luglio 2017)

non avrei mai detto.. 3 a 0 nel primo tempo contro il Bayer XD 
lo so.. sono solo amichevoli estive però lo ritenevo lo stesso impensabile hahaha

sono messi male li a sinistra cmq.. tutte da li sono nate le azioni da goal 
tanti cuoricini per RR 
e Godo che non ci sia Baccala.. Bravo Cultrone !!!


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ottimo primo tempo. Che dire, benissimo tutti. Niang sta facendo sfracelli.  Peccato che è incostante nell'arco della stagione.



Sta cosa valeva pure contro il BVB però. Hanno iniziato come noi. Il loro campionato inizia prima


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2017)

Questo Kessie e Renato Sanches come primo ricambio...Mamma mia


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non voglio smorzare gli entusiasmi , stiamo giocando benissimo, ma loro chiaramente sono in uno stato fisico pietoso. In campo camminano.



Non più di tanto però considerando che loro iniziano il campionato prima di noi


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque la cosa più importante è l'atteggiamento della squadra, è scesa in campo altissima e aggressiva (a parte la differenza evidente di motivazioni l'atteggiamento è giustissimo).

Tutti bene a parte forse Abate e Bonaventura che è cresciuto col passare dei minuti. Anche Borini magari poco appariscente ma si è fattil culo quadro. 

Niang quando abbina il cervello e ci mette voglia lo puoi solamente abbattere, si è fatto non so quante volte la fascia costringendo i tedeschi a buttarlo giù, meraviglioso il tocco per Bonaventura sul terzo gol.
Kessié imponente, pecca un minimo in visione di gioco ma tanta roba. 
Anche Montolivo come riserva farà il suo. 

Benissimo Musacchio dietro e Rodriguez ovviamente...che piede! Cutrone letale nel finalizzare bene ottime giocate di squadra. 

Si è visto molto chiaramente come alzando la qualità di pochi (mancano ancora gli attaccanti, Calhanoglu, Bonucci, Conti) il gioco voluto da Montella sia molto più applicabile. Benissimo così.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Allora, breve riassunto. Donnarumma non ha mai dovuto fare una parata, due azioni pericolosissime del Bayern ma per il resto Musacchio è una roccia. Speriamo abbia recuperato al 100% perché avremo un centrale forte e di esperienza.
Kessié. Parliamo di Kessié. Era dai tempi del miglior Essien, del miglior Viera che non vedevo una roba così imbarazzante per capacità di ridicolizzare il centrocampo avversario, è una bestia.
Rodriguez. Che dire? A destra, oggi, giocava il miglior terzino dell'anno scorso. Rendiamoci conto la differenza tra Abate e sto animale impazzito.
Cutrone mi sta piacendo, deve andare a giocare, potrebbe essere interessante e utile per gli anni a venire. Deve giocare.
Niang fa ridere  con la sua goffaggine disorienta gli avversari.
Jack è fuori condizione ma ragazzi quando ha la palla tra i piedi. Fa CALCIO. Fa sembrare tutto semplice.

E mancano Bonucci, Silva, Biglia (Montolivo non capisco l'utilità, non fa niente), Calhanoglu, Conti.... Romagnoli.... Ci divertiremo.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma ora cambiamo tutti o cerchiamo di provare una formazioni titolare per Giovedì in modo da far mettere 90 minuti sulle gambe ai titolari?


----------



## Il Genio (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Al di là delle battute, io credo realmente che Niang valga molto più di 15 milioni... E' un 94 che nello scorso girone d'andata ha fatto molto bene, ha qualità e in questo mercato 15 milioni non ci stanno MAI



Ma certo
Coi tempi che corrono vale almeno 30mln


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora, breve riassunto. Donnarumma non ha mai dovuto fare una parata, due azioni pericolosissime del Bayern ma per il resto Musacchio è una roccia. Speriamo abbia recuperato al 100% perché avremo un centrale forte e di esperienza.
> Kessié. Parliamo di Kessié. Era dai tempi del miglior Essien, del miglior Viera che non vedevo una roba così imbarazzante per capacità di ridicolizzare il centrocampo avversario, è una bestia.
> Rodriguez. Che dire? A destra, oggi, giocava il miglior terzino dell'anno scorso. Rendiamoci conto la differenza tra Abate e sto animale impazzito.
> Cutrone mi sta piacendo, deve andare a giocare, potrebbe essere interessante e utile per gli anni a venire. Deve giocare.
> ...


Senza Belotti è rosa da quinto posto!!11!


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Le qualità non mancano ma è troppo incostante secondo me.



Soprattutto non accetta di buon grado la panchina, perché altrimenti sarebbe l'arma tattica per eccellenza... velocissimo e devastante fisicamente


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Cutrone sarà certamente tra i giocatori "da rotazione" di quest'anno: Kalinic, Silva, la punta (o Bacca se rimane) e lui


Ti sei dimenticato di Borini


krull ha scritto:


> Santo Dio vinciamo 3 a 0 con Niang Cutrone Abate Montolivo Borini e 1/10 di Jack?


Si


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Se lì davanti arriva Aubameyang (che sa fare tutto) ci divertiamo veramente.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lì davanti arriva Aubameyang (che sa fare tutto) ci divertiamo veramente.



.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma che diamine sta succedendo!?!?! LOL


----------



## The P (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Il giocatore più importante è Kessiè, comunque; un acquisto straordinario.



questo è un giocatore che da solo da equilibrio a tutto il centrocampo.

Mi ha fatto anche piacere contro il BVB rivederlo vertice basso come nel Cesena, quando me ne innamorai. Questo a centrocampo può giocare ovunque.


----------



## koti (22 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E mancano Bonucci, Silva, Biglia (Montolivo non capisco l'utilità, non fa niente), Calhanoglu, Conti.... Romagnoli.... Ci divertiremo.


E Suso.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lì davanti arriva Aubameyang (che sa fare tutto) ci divertiamo veramente.


esatto

per prendere kalinic mi tengo cutrone


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lì davanti arriva Aubameyang (che sa fare tutto) ci divertiamo veramente.


Speriamo. E' il top per questa squadra al momento


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Luglio 2017)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ah quindi stiamo asfaltando il Bayern con le riserve



Per come la vedo io stiamo giocando solo con 5 titolari: donnarumma, musacchio, rodriguez, bonaventura, kessie


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Senza Belotti è rosa da quinto posto!!11!



Pensa se...

Donnarumma
Conti Romagnoli/Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
Silva AGUERO Bonaventura

Che roba sarebbe? Che roba pazzesca sarebbe?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Non più di tanto però considerando che loro iniziano il campionato prima di noi



No in realtà quest'anno i campionati iniziano praticamente nello stesso momento (18 Agosto e 21 Agosto)


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se lì davanti arriva Aubameyang (che sa fare tutto) ci divertiamo veramente.



A sto punto o arriva uno come il gabonese o un altro nome pazzesco o veramente rimarrei così


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Le qualità non mancano ma è troppo incostante secondo me.



Magari l'esperienza in Inghilterra lo ha fatto maturare e ora fa il salto di qualità


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Pensa se...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Romagnoli/Musacchio Bonucci Rodriguez
> ...



Aguero.. ..spacco tutto San Siro per uno cosí...madonna che sarebbe


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Magari l'esperienza in Inghilterra lo ha fatto maturare e ora fa il salto di qualità



Si finché non si becca Guendalina...via via


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

donnarruma? parate?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> donnarruma? parate?



0, ma abbiamo rischiato 2 volte. Fisiologico, ma zero parate di Gigio.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Aguero.. ..spacco tutto San Siro per uno cosí...madonna che sarebbe



Sì esatto. Però a questo punto o un nome del genere o niente..


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Zero cambi?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> donnarruma? parate?



non hanno fatto nemmeno mezzo tiro.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Dentro Biglia, Conti e Silva.*


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

È entrato Sanches, vediamo come si comporta  . C'è pure James


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Sono entrati Silva, Biglia e Conti


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dentro Biglia, Conti e Silva.*



Molto bene, vediamo


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Le sovrapposizioni di Conti daranno spesso la carica a San Siro.

E occhio all'intesa tra Niang e Kessie


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang completamente trasformato rispetto alla partita con il Dortmund. Pazzesco.


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Le sovrapposizioni di Conti daranno spesso la carica a San Siro.
> 
> E occhio all'intesa tra Niang e Kessie



niang bisogna sbolognarlo


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> niang bisogna sbolognarlo



Se ci portano 20/25 milioni si può fare


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dentro Biglia, Conti e Silva.*



Ora i titolari in capo sono 8


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> niang bisogna sbolognarlo



Per 40 milioni


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Ora i titolari in capo sono 8



E infatti abbiamo il pallino del gioco senza alcun problema


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Per 40 milioni



ne puoi chiedere pure 80 poi pero ti resta sul groppone e scade nel 2019. tra un anno arriva raiola e vuole 3 milioni di ingaggio per rinnovare sto coso. Non avete imparato niente


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> E infatti abbiamo il pallino del gioco senza alcun problema


Mancano calha e bonucci


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Modulo? Ma Chalanoglu?


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ne puoi chiedere pure 80 poi pero ti resta sul groppone e scade nel 2019. tra un anno arriva raiola e vuole 3 milioni di ingaggio per rinnovare sto coso. Non avete imparato niente



Io ho imparato che se Belotti vale 100 milioni sto qua vale almeno 30-40


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma che ciabattata ha tirato Silva?


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Scarpata ignobile di Andre Silva a concludere un contropiede magistrale orchestrato da Niang e Borini


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che ciabattata ha tirato Silva?



Non cominciamo, dai. Brutto tiro, sì, ma è il primo della stagione anche.


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che ciabattata ha tirato Silva?



Iniziamo bene....


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Io ho imparato che se Belotti vale 100 milioni sto qua vale almeno 30-40



infatti c'è la fila per belotti e per niang  poi c'è la cruda realtà pure


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (22 Luglio 2017)

Curiosità: che numero di maglia hanno scelto Conti, Biglia e Andre Silva?


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Primo tiro serio del Bayern al 57'. Bene. Comunque siamo calati.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Curiosità: che numero di maglia hanno scelto Conti, Biglia e Andre Silva?


12, 21, 9


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> Curiosità: che numero di maglia hanno scelto Conti, Biglia e Andre Silva?



12, 21, 9.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> niang bisogna sbolognarlo



Si lo so, però non a 15 milioni. Sfruttiamola questa prestazione e chiediamo 20.

Dicevo solo che Kessie e Niang si trovano bene insieme, tutto qui


----------



## Djici (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Non cominciamo, dai. Brutto tiro, sì, ma è il primo della stagione anche.



Ok ma non vedo il male a dire che ha sbagliato completamente il tiro.
Non è che ha detto che è scarso e ci hanno fregati quelli del Porto...


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Come si muove Biglia senza palla....che meraviglia


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (22 Luglio 2017)

Ok grazie!

Donnarumma sempre con quell'orribile 99?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Primo tiro serio del Bayern al 57'. Bene. Comunque siamo calati.



2°, nel primo tempo Lewa


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si lo so, però non a 15 milioni. Sfruttiamola questa prestazione e chiediamo 20.
> 
> Dicevo solo che Kessie e Niang si trovano bene insieme, tutto qui



Esatto. Sappiamo tutti che Niang non è costate, e spesso fa una splendida prestazione susseguita da 20 inguardabili. Sui 20 lo si può dare tranquillamente.


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Zapatone che chiude di prepotenza Alaba


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

entra bonucci


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Entrano Bonucci e Calhanoglu!


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Chala e Bonni!


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2017)

Entra Bonucci


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2017)

Leo


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> 2°, nel primo tempo Lewa



Intendevo primo tiro in porta


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Primo tiro serio del Bayern al 57'. Bene. Comunque siamo calati.



Ennesima dimostrazione che Montella ha scelto l'11 giusto &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci spiega a Montella i cambi tattici da fare prima di entrare


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Bonucci spiega a Montella i cambi tattici da fare prima di entrare


Cattivo....Zp0gl1at010 zpaccat0


----------



## medjai (22 Luglio 2017)

Il capitano è Bonaventura


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia mi mette sicurezza palla al piede, anche in zone nevralgiche col pressing avversario.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Kessie sarà top player mondiale assoluto nel suo ruolo, entro un anno e mezzo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Biglia mi mette sicurezza palla al piede, anche in zone nevralgiche col pressing avversario.


Un giocatore così a centrocampo ci mancava da chissà quanto...


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Siamo all'inizio ok ma Biglia con un paio di finte di corpo ci ha permesso un paio di uscite dalla difesa rapidissime che hanno facilitato enormemente la transizione. Sarà fondamentale soprattutto avendo Bonucci dietro ad avviare l'azione in alternativa.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Kessie sarà top player mondiale assoluto nel suo ruolo, entro un anno e mezzo.



Tra un anno e mezzo sará giá ultratrentenne


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio un MURO. 
E Niang butta via un 2 vs 3 mannaggia!!!


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang


----------



## IronJaguar (22 Luglio 2017)

Gran palla di Calhanoglu per Niang che stavolta se la passava sarebbe stato meglio e avremmo magari fatto il quarto dato che eravamo tre contro due


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia dietro sarà un muro ed una sicurezza


----------



## James45 (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang VA venduto


----------



## .Nitro (22 Luglio 2017)

Niang è una capra come pochi


----------



## Victorss (22 Luglio 2017)

Musacchio DEVASTANTE. Come ampiamente preventivato.


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Spero che Conti riesca a entrare in fretta nei tatticismi della squadra; mi sembra leggermente confuso. Ma è comunque presto


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

.Nitro ha scritto:


> Niang è una capra come pochi


Mazza è bipolare? Sembrava Henry nel primo tempo secondo i commenti


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Non so voi ma anche se è un'amichevole sto godendo, abbiamo giocatori decenti finalmente!
Hanno i piedi e pure la testa!!


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Mazza è bipolare? Sembrava Henry nel primo tempo secondo i commenti



Nah, sta giocando discretamente, ma ha fatto alcune scelte molto discutibili in momenti in cui avremmo potuto segnare.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Mi sono bastati 10 minuti di Biglia per farmi venire un sorriso a 2000 denti...sempre nella posizione giusta...sempre la giocata giusta senza mai strafare...giocatore perfetto per noi...


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

In questo momento dietro con Bonucci siamo a tre o a quattro?


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> In questo momento dietro con Bonucci siamo a tre o a quattro?



4 con i terzini molto alti però.


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> In questo momento dietro con Bonucci siamo a tre o a quattro?



4


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma musacchio ???? Le prende tutte lui


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma cosa ha fatto Muller? Persino Niang avrebbe segnato facilmente


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

ora mi sa che giocheremo a 3


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

entrano le pippe


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma di sto Tolisso ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma che si è fumato questo qui che commenta? Musacchio sufficiente?


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma musacchio ???? Le prende tutte lui



Ma infatti! Portate Cravero in manicomio che ha detto ora "benino, ma in impostazione non si è visto"


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Su Premium dicono partita "sufficiente ma non esaltante" di Musacchio 
Ora si prova la difesa a 3


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma di sto Tolisso ne vogliamo parlare?



Bene o male?


----------



## Djerry (22 Luglio 2017)

Ho visto solo io Bonucci che imponeva gentilmente a Mauri di non fare ostruzione e di lasciare a terra la palla a gioco fermo?


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo io Bonucci che imponeva gentilmente a Mauri di non fare ostruzione e di lasciare a terra la palla a gioco fermo?



Non so se gli ha detto questo, ma qualcosa gli stava dicendo


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Bene o male?



Per me malissimo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Sono entrati i pipponi..


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque Lewa è un po' na femminuccia, eh.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Comunque Lewa è un po' na femminuccia, eh.



Ha paura che Paletta gli rompa una caviglia


----------



## djallikz (22 Luglio 2017)

non so quanto sia a 3 la difesa perché Gomez gioca troppo esterno


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Che siluroooooo


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

Chalanoglu!! e sono 4


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Niente difesa a 3, c'è Gomez terzino destro


----------



## VonVittel (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia è da mutande croccanti. 
Lasciare a Calha un centimetro è fatale!


----------



## Kaw (22 Luglio 2017)

E 4!!!


----------



## Therealsalva (22 Luglio 2017)

Io lo avrei marcato meglio, ma la palla è andata lì comunque &#55356;&#56825;&#55356;&#56823;


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

E va beh Calha è scarso


----------



## kYMERA (22 Luglio 2017)

Che giocata Biglia.
Mamma mia ragazzi, mamma mia


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2017)

*Calhanoglu!

Super gol e 4-0*


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Godo come un riccio in calore sotto Viagra.. ...andre Silva?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Hakan DEVE giocare trequartista...un ragazzo del genere non può giocare in fascia...


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia è l'acquisto più importante.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Luglio 2017)

Chissà repubblica che scriverà ora.

Basteranno i milioni?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Finalmente si gioca a calcio e non a calci.


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Un parere su come sta giocando Renatino?


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia!!!
Alcuni palloni da extraterreste..........


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia è fantastico, fantastico!
E Calhanoglu che gol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Abituati a Montolivo, Biglia sembra veramente venire da un altro pianeta!


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Muller, Lewa, Ribery.. sono i vecchi leoni del Bayern che hanno giocato, i giovani hanno fatto abbastanza pena


----------



## neversayconte (22 Luglio 2017)

Vorrei opinione su Andrè Silva. ha toccato boccia? 
Io sono fermo ai video che ho guardato e ha un gran tocco palla alla Morata.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Un parere su come sta giocando Renatino?



Impalpabile, molto molto timido.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Calhaboommmmm


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Hakan  dopo tanti anni abbiamo finalmente un trequartista


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Luglio 2017)

spero che biglia regga piu partite possibili, è un'altra cosa giocare con lui.


----------



## diavolo (22 Luglio 2017)

Biglia vale ogni centesimo spillatoci da Lotirchio


----------



## Wildbone (22 Luglio 2017)

Andrè Silva impalpabile, ma non gliene faccio una colpa; è entrato nel momento in cui il Milan era in calo, ci sta. Comunque, dopo questa partita penso proprio che là davanti non ci serva un giocatore alla Morata, ma uno alla Belotti, che la butti dentro a ogni cross, e che sappia anche tornare, fare a sportellate, ripartire in contropiede.


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Occhio che fassone e mirabelli in piena esaltazione post vittoria ci comprano anche messi


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

Il turco se ha 2 metri di spazio è sensazionale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2017)

Loro sono mooooolto più indietro di forma, ma abbiamo visto cose molto positive tecnicamente, tipo dei cross dal terzino sinistro, gente che sa passare la palla di prima e altre cose.

Stupefacente Niang che arriva a 40M di valore e quindi Belotti è nostro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva impalpabile, ma non gliene faccio una colpa; è entrato nel momento in cui il Milan era in calo, ci sta. Comunque, dopo questa partita penso proprio che là davanti non ci serva un giocatore alla Morata, ma uno alla Belotti, che la butti dentro a ogni cross, e che sappia anche tornare, fare a sportellate, ripartire in contropiede.



Si, un attaccante che la butti dentro a ogni respiro è veramente necessario. E fa strano dirlo dopo un 4-0, ma è la verità.

Se copriamo questo ruolo veramente nulla è impossibile!


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

Calha ha una tecnica mostruosa


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, un attaccante che la butti dentro a ogni respiro è veramente necessario. E fa strano dirlo dopo un 4-0, ma è la verità.
> 
> Se copriamo questo ruolo veramente nulla è impossibile!



Prendi Lewa e mettilo al posto di Silva: vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Black (22 Luglio 2017)

4-0 non ci credo. 

Comunque se c'era il condor chissà che dichiarazioni allucinanti che sentivamo dopo una partita del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Prendi Lewa e mettilo al posto di Silva: vinciamo lo scudetto



Assolutamente, e con un discreto margine sulla seconda.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

grande partita, grande Milan


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Ora salutate i Cinesi se no si offendono e i giornali ci ricamano sù


----------



## vanbasten (22 Luglio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Vorrei opinione su Andrè Silva. ha toccato boccia?
> Io sono fermo ai video che ho guardato e ha un gran tocco palla alla Morata.



tranquillo toccherà palla e segnerà nelle partite ufficiale


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Grandi tutti oggi.. ora testa al preliminare


----------



## neversayconte (22 Luglio 2017)

E' stata una campagna acquisti azzeccatissima: 

tanti giocatori a prezzi onesti. tutti utili.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (22 Luglio 2017)

Ho visto la fine del primo tempo e tutto il secondo: la prestazione è stata convincente, i nuovi mi sono piaciuti tutti, chi più e chi meno. Kessié è straripante, Musacchio una sicurezza, Calhanoglu un vero fantasista. Conti da rivedere, ma poco importa.
Oggi di positivo non c'è solo il risultato, è la prestazione ad essere realmente convincente.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2017)

Su silva non mi starei a preoccupare troppo. Era quello piu indietro di forma e si vedeva piuttosto clamorosamente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

Che piede Calanoghlu.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Non so cosa dire sinceramente.
È un amichevole di Luglio, ok, ma sto godendo come un maiale.
Bisogna fare moltissimi complimenti, su tutti, a Montella. Oggi partita PERFETTA


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Luglio 2017)

un attaccante forte presidente...un attaccante e si vola...non facciamo boiate sul più bello santo dio...


----------



## Raryof (22 Luglio 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> 4-0 non ci credo.
> 
> Comunque se c'era il condor chissà che dichiarazioni allucinanti che sentivamo dopo una partita del genere



Beh oggi in campo eravamo messi molto bene, ha reso pure Niang, una squadra forte mette nelle condizioni migliori anche i giocatori che durante la partita tendono a sparire dal campo.
In difesa molto bene, Musacchio fortissimo davvero, grande acquisto, ma in generale abbiamo sulla carta una grande difesa e dopo di lei c'è un certo Donnarumma, solo a leggere i nomi è tanta roba.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Luglio 2017)

oggi tutto alla grande, allenatore incluso, bravi tutti


----------



## J&B (22 Luglio 2017)

Andrè Silva ha tocco e classe,però secondo me occorrerà tempo perchè si cali nel nostro calcio.

Montella dovrà lavorarci parecchio


----------



## Pit96 (22 Luglio 2017)

Sarà pure un'amichevole, ma farne 4 al Bayern è sempre bello


----------



## Pampu7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Non ci credo, sono rimasto stupito.Il Bayern malissimo ma va dato merito a questo Milan


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Luglio 2017)

200 milioni spesi alla grande, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2017)

Che poi non giocavamo contro le riserve del Bayern, giocavamo contro dei mostri!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Luglio 2017)

Tutti molto bene. Non riesco a trovare una nota stonata oggi (e vorrei vedere direte voi).

Quello che mi preoccupa è che in realtà dell'attacco titolare abbiamo visto pochissimo.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Su silva non mi starei a preoccupare troppo. Era quello piu indietro di forma e si vedeva piuttosto clamorosamente



Lui e Conti sono giocatori di stazza, sono scesi ieri dall' aereo e manco hanno assorbito il fuso. Bisogna vederli tra qualche settimana ma non ho dubbi su entrambi


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Che poi non giocavamo contro le riserve del Bayern, giocavamo contro dei mostri!



Si, ma con una condizione fisica aberrante


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

Mi è piaciuto che cercavano sempre e comunque il gioco di squadra e palla bassa, un pò fuori dagli schemi Silva ma da quanto si allena? 3 giorni?non possiamo giudicare.

Ottima difesa, Kessie e Biglia posso fare un campionato monumentale insieme, un pò timido Conti ma anche lui c'è da pochissimo.

Vedendo la squadra direi che con una punta top e un centrale se si passa a difesa a 3 possiamo ambire a tutto, Sanchez secondo me non ci serve.

Calha mi ricorda Kakà, gli auguro col cuore di diventarlo davvero.


----------



## neversayconte (22 Luglio 2017)

J&B ha scritto:


> Andrè Silva ha tocco e classe,però secondo me occorrerà tempo perchè si cali nel nostro calcio.
> 
> Montella dovrà lavorarci parecchio



Ricordiamoci che è un ex numero 10, adattato a punta per via della stazza e della facilità di smarcamento in area.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Mi è piaciuto che cercavano sempre e comunque il gioco di squadra e palla bassa, un pò fuori dagli schemi Silva ma da quanto si allena? 3 giorni?non possiamo giudicare.
> 
> Ottima difesa, Kessie e Biglia posso fare un campionato monumentale insieme, un pò timido Conti ma anche lui c'è da pochissimo.
> 
> ...


Centrale no.. c'è anche romagnoli.. a cosa serve ?


----------



## neversayconte (22 Luglio 2017)

Se prendono sanchez alziamo ulteriormente l'asticella: non è questo che state vedendo, è indietro di condizione.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

Comunque con Neuer se ne faceva la metà, minimo. Con Boateng 1-0 striminzito


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Luglio 2017)

Un mio amico juventino mi ha appena detto "Eh,ma era un'amichevole di luglio,non ti gasare troppo!". Ha ragione,ma intanto ho rivisto finalmente calcio,e per quanto lo streaming non fosse un granché ho apprezzato i movimenti. Finalmente una squadra! Ora testa ai preliminari.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Centrale no.. c'è anche romagnoli.. a cosa serve ?



A parte che me n'ero vergognosamente dimenticato, allora diciamo che ce ne serve uno di riserva (penso Kjaer sappia fare il difensore a 3) perchè Paletta Zapata Gomez non credo siano in grado (e qualcuno andrà via al 100%)


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abituati a Montolivo, Biglia sembra veramente venire da un altro pianeta!



Noto ora la tua signature aggiornata 

Ogni volta mi fa scompisciare


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Comunque con Neuer se ne faceva la metà, minimo. Con Boateng 1-0 striminzito



Boateng lo hanno panchinato pure con Badstuber l' anno scorso a momenti...


----------



## Tobi (22 Luglio 2017)

sono amichevoli di luglio, ma in alcune situazioni c'era una superiorità imbarazzante, soprattutto quando sono entrati biglia e calhanoglu, facevamo quello che volevamo... mamma mia ragazzi che squadra che hanno messo su, ed ancora non hanno finito


----------



## Victorss (22 Luglio 2017)

Raga che squadra abbiamo..è calcio di luglio vero ciò non toglie che le qualità dei singoli si son viste e sono davvero tanta tanta roba..mi viene da piangere..


----------



## Aron (22 Luglio 2017)

Bella amichevole, ma solo un'amichevole. 

Non voglio che ce la meniamo per sta partita come aveva fatto Inzaghi col Real Madrid. 

Ciò che conta è che oggi si è visto quanto facevano schifo i precedenti giocatori in confronto a gente come Rodriguez, Kessie e Biglia.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

gran partita
abbiamo avuto indicazioni fondamentali secondo me
in ordine sparso...

Kessié si candida ad essere un top player. Non ricordo roba del genere al Milan dai tempi di Desailly. 
Bonaventura è un giocatore totale. In quella zona del campo fa la differenza.
R.Rodriguez è un fenomeno. La nostra corsia di sinistra, con lui Jack e Calhanoglu, è perfetta.
La difesa a 4 e il centrocampo a 3 è tutt'ora la soluzione migliore. Le sovrapposizioni dei terzini li mettono in condizioni di far male anche in fase offensiva, oltre che dar man forte a centrocampo.
Cutrone è da tenere d'occhio. Ma l'indicazione più importante che ha dato sto ragazzo è lo stile di gioco: è un attaccante che si muove negli spazi e sa essere decisivo. Un top con quelle caratteristiche sarebbe devastante. Un'idea? Ha fatto due gol alla Belotti.
André Silva è indietro di condizione, ma ha fatto vedere come si muove. Indicazioni importanti per Montella.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Luglio 2017)

Prevedo suicidi di massa a gogo, dopo la sconfitta col Borussia erano già tutti a smanettarsi come se non ci fosse un domani nella convinzione saremmo stati il flop dell'anno. Miei cari antimilanisti, i tempi dell'AC Giannino sono ormai alle porte, prendetene atto o fate un favore all'umanità e tirate lo sciacquone.


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gran partita
> abbiamo avuto indicazioni fondamentali secondo me
> in ordine sparso...
> 
> ...



L'ho pensato pure io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Noto ora la tua signature aggiornata
> 
> Ogni volta mi fa scompisciare



Tutto procede secondo i piani di spedizione stabiliti


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

Calcio di agosto, le condizioni atletiche sono spesso diverse e questo è un aspetto assolutamente decisivo. Ad ogni modo queste sono gare che danno indicazioni, si capisce su chi poter contare o chi meno, questo sicuro.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Luglio 2017)

Visto Biglia, pensare a chi lo precedeva mi fa sentire male, per cui prendessero subito o il polacco o il croato, così davvero stiamo apposto.


----------



## sette (22 Luglio 2017)

grandissimi ragazzi!!!


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Anche se è un amichevole abbiamo giocato veramente bene. Anche le seconde linee come Cutrone, Montolivo e Zapata hanno fatto un ottimo lavoro. E adesso sotto col preliminare!


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2017)

Pare che qualcuno da mettere in campo con la Universitatea Craiova forse lo abbiamo trovato...


----------



## Dany20 (22 Luglio 2017)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Visto Biglia, pensare a chi lo precedeva mi fa sentire male, per cui prendessero subito o il polacco o il croato, così davvero stiamo apposto.


Se Montolivo giocasse sempre come ha giocato oggi andrebbe anche bene come vice Biglia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Siamo a luglio e quindi bisogna stare con i piedi per terra quando si tratta di amichevoli estive. Resta il fatto comunque, che vincere fa sempre bene, soprattutto contro squadre come il Bayern. Avanti cosi'!


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> gran partita
> abbiamo avuto indicazioni fondamentali secondo me
> in ordine sparso...
> 
> ...


E Kessie non sta giocando nemmeno nel ruolo a lui congeniale... Con Biglia più bloccato dietro, liberiamolo più spesso verso l'attacco. Con quella singolare combinazione di forza fisica, corsa e tecnica che possiede, è un valore aggiunto per l'attacco, non meno dei nostri due esterni difensivi. Bene.


----------



## __king george__ (22 Luglio 2017)

abbiamo vinto 4-0?? stento a crederci! purtroppo non ho potuto vederla...a causa di questo orario assurdo....vabbè mi vedrò gli highlights.....


----------



## 666psycho (22 Luglio 2017)

non ho potuto vederla, ma sono contento e soddisfatto della vittoria, che però rimane un amichevole...


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E Kessie non sta giocando nemmeno nel ruolo a lui congeniale... Con Biglia più bloccato dietro, liberiamolo più spesso verso l'attacco. Con quella singolare combinazione di forza fisica, corsa e tecnica che possiede, è un valore aggiunto per l'attacco, non meno dei nostri due esterni difensivi. Bene.



Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso


----------



## Casnop (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso


Può andare in porta partendo dalla gradinata dietro la propria porta, complice una grande potenza, che si impenna man mano che acquista velocità. Ed è molto docile dal punto di vista tattico, lo hanno detto tutti i tecnici che lo hanno sinora allenato: gli si assegna due mansioni tattiche, e quelle due fa, non essendo uso sgarrarle. In cambio, gli concederei il privilegio di farsi qualche giro davanti, non torna mai a mani vuote, un gol, un punizione, un rigore raccattati, l'avversario caricato di falli e cartellini, e tavolta mandato alle cure del medico... Porta a casa il latte ed il pane, sempre.


----------



## krull (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso



Kessie è più difensivo di Naingolan. Il secondo ormai è più trequartista atipico che gioca tra le linee e si butta dentro sfruttando lo spazio che gli crea il centravanti.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Luglio 2017)

Mi è dispiaciuto vedere Conti un po' timido, avrei voluto vederlo più spesso cercare qualche giocata offensiva.

C'è da dire però che in un paio di occasioni con delle ottime sovrapposizioni Niang non l'ha minimamente premiato.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso


Giá dubito possa diventare piu forte in futuro. Potrebbe essere, difficile dirlo adesso
Ma più forte adesso? Sei serio?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso


Come ho sempre detto, è il belga il modello, con la differenza che Nainggolan faceva la serie B col Piacenza alla sua età, mentre lui ha già spaccato la serie A con l'Atalanta quarta in classifica.


----------



## Alex (22 Luglio 2017)

e chi se l'aspettava un risultato del genere?


----------



## Cenzo (22 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Giá dubito possa diventare piu forte in futuro. Potrebbe essere, difficile dirlo adesso
> Ma più forte adesso? Sei serio?



Sono realista adesso forse ancora no, ma vedrai che in futuro si, tempo un paio di anni. Pero kessie a 20 anni è dicisamente più forte di nainggolan a 20 anni, questo sì.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Sono realista adesso forse ancora no, ma vedrai che in futuro si, tempo un paio di anni. Pero kessie a 20 anni è dicisamente più forte di nainggolan a 20 anni, questo sì.



Quello sicuro, vedremo solo fra almeno 2 anni.
Ma per me il belga è uno dei top 5 del ruolo a livello mondiale. È uno che farebbe la differenza ovunque
Speriamo Kessie ne sia l erede


----------



## neoxes (22 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Quello sicuro, vedremo solo fra almeno 2 anni.
> Ma per me il belga è uno dei top 5 del ruolo a livello mondiale. È uno che farebbe la differenza ovunque
> Speriamo Kessie ne sia l erede



Il "problema" di Nainggolan è che si tratta di un ibrido dalla difficile collocazione tattica. Per farlo rendere bene devi metterlo trequartista e gli devi costruire una squadra intorno, cosa che può permettersi la Roma ma non i top top.


----------



## Carlino (22 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo una squadra da finale di Champions


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> abbiamo vinto 4-0?? stento a crederci! purtroppo non ho potuto vederla...a causa di questo orario assurdo....vabbè mi vedrò gli highlights.....





666psycho ha scritto:


> non ho potuto vederla, ma sono contento e soddisfatto della vittoria, che però rimane un amichevole...



È come abbiamo vinto la cosa assurda , guardatela .


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il "problema" di Nainggolan è che si tratta di un ibrido dalla difficile collocazione tattica. Per farlo rendere bene devi metterlo trequartista e gli devi costruire una squadra intorno, cosa che può permettersi la Roma ma non i top top.



Vero, pure io lo vedo trequartista ma secondo me farebbe comodo a tutti.
Chiaramente se andasse in una big dovrebbe imparare a giocare di più per la squadra e non viceversa


----------



## Ale.sasha (22 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È come abbiamo vinto la cosa assurda , guardatela .



Si può vedere da qualche parte tutta intera?


----------



## Tobi (22 Luglio 2017)

Diamo un voto a questa prestazione:

Donnarumma Sv. Mai impensierito seriamente
Abate 4.5 Non riesce a limitare gli attacchi da quella parte, alza sempre il pallone e non da qualità alla manovra offensiva. Spero di vederlo in panca fissa presto
Musacchio 7 Non si passa
Zapata 6.5 Attento ed ordinato, in situazioni spinose spazza via il pallone senza rischiare. E' un'ottima riserva se fa le cose piu semplici
Rodriguez 8 Attacca e difende con molta naturalezza, mai in difficoltà oggi, 2 assist nella stessa partita da un terzino non si vedevano da secoli
Kessie 7.5 qualche imprecisione tecnica ma fisicamente annulla chiunque passi dalle sue parti. 
Montolivo 6. Partita tranquilla la sua, con una squadra degna intorno magari torna ad essere un giocatore di calcio
Bonaventura 6.5 Non butta mai la palla, la qualità c'è e si vede, deve essere piu incisivo negli ultimi 25 metri
Borini 5. Corre e si sbatte ma ha evidenti limiti tenici
Niang 6 Qualche azione interessante che speriamo convinca qualche acquirente a spendere qualche milioncino in piu
Cutrone 7.5 Piacevolissima sopresa, da confermare e valorizzare
Antonelli 5 Giocatore Mediocre
Mauri 5 troppo disordinato, commette molti errori tecnici.
Biglia 8 Finalmente un giocatore cosi in mezzo, non va mai in difficoltà nel pressing e detta alcuni passaggi che hanno innescato dei contropiedi pericolosi
Calhanoglu. Quei pochi palloni che tocca li trasforma in passaggi spinosi per gli equilibri tattici avversari, gol da fuori area, un elemento che da tanti anni ci manca.
A.Silva 4 Totalmente impacciato. Non ha azzeccato uno stop
Paletta Sv


----------



## fra29 (22 Luglio 2017)

Ma poi che sollievo è vincere una partita estiva senza l'incubo del faccione di Galliani sorridente con i suoi #siamoappostocosi?


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Luglio 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Diamo un voto a questa prestazione:
> 
> Donnarumma Sv. Mai impensierito seriamente
> Abate 4.5 Non riesce a limitare gli attacchi da quella parte, alza sempre il pallone e non da qualità alla manovra offensiva. Spero di vederlo in panca fissa presto
> ...



Sei severissimo con la "vecchia guardia"
Zapata e Montolivo per me hanno giocato molto bene, a livello di Musacchio il primo e comunque ben oltre la sufficienza anche il secondo che non ha mai sbagliato giocando con serenità come non si vedeva da tempo.
Malino Abate, l'inserimento di Antonelli e J Mauri nel finale per me è abbastanza ingiudicabile.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

piccola nota negativa?
il nostro attaccante più in forma è un ragazzo di 19anni con 5 minuti di presenza con i professionisti...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Luglio 2017)

No vabbè ma è uno scherzo? Torno ora da lavoro e leggo che abbiamo vinto 4-0? 
Peccato me la sia persa, appena posso me la rivedo.


----------



## ultràinside (22 Luglio 2017)

Purtroppo non l ho vista tutta, solo highlits e letto i vostri commenti.
Bene, vincere fa sempre bene.
Piano ma stiamo arrivando.
Cutrone molto interessante.
Niang... sto ragazzo se riuscisse ad usare testa e piedi nello stesso momento, potrebbe diventare mooolto interessante.
Sanches ( che a me non convince) chi mi dice qualcosa ?


----------



## Gas (22 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Niang fa ridere  con la sua goffaggine disorienta gli avversari.



La penso come te. Lo dissi già l'anno scorso, è un casinaro quindi gli avversari non capiscono cosa fa.
Se gli gira di fortuna e non incespica sul pallone lascia li facilmente gli avversari. Il terzo goal di oggi infatti ha vinto un rimpallo fortuito ma poi ha fatto benissimo.
Anche sul primo goal ci ha messo lo zampino.
In caso di mancanza di un'offerta di livello, cavallo pazzo Niang può avrere il suo senso, ma attenzione, può essere utilizzato solo quando il resto della squadra è in forma.


----------



## albydigei (22 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> piccola nota negativa?
> il nostro attaccante più in forma è un ragazzo di 19anni con 5 minuti di presenza con i professionisti...



Che ha fatto due gol a una delle migliori difese al mondo (pur contro un portiere di 16 anni)


----------



## Lambro (22 Luglio 2017)

ragazzi piano calma sangue freddo, quel milan real 4 a 2 ce lo ricordiamo tutti come pure il girone di ritorno che fece pippomio dopo quella vittoria.
voliamo basso basso basso...
come è stato marcato Cala nel tiro del 4 a 0 fa' capire il livello indecente di impegno del bayern oggi.
roba da amatori del lunedi' sera come si gira il tipo che lo marcava..

Su silva ricordiamoci che ha appena iniziato ad allenarsi, è un fisicaccio, questo ha bisogno di trovare la forma e di allenarsi..


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2017)

Un riassunto veloce ? Grazie


----------



## Crox93 (22 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Un riassunto veloce ? Grazie



Molto bene i nuovi, bene anche Zapata e Montolivo tra i vecchi.
Loro hanno avuto il pallino del gioco ma alla fine hanno fatto 2 tiri in croce
Noi bravi in contropiede e anche sui calci piazzati sempre pericolosi
Dietro abbiamo rischiato qualcosa solo negli ultimi 20 minuti causa calo fisico, per il resto grande ordine.
Un po in difficoltá fisica Silva (tra i nuovi) mentre un po timido Conti
Biglia, Bonucci, Musacchio,Kessie e Rodriguez già inseriti bene
Borini solo tanta corsa e basta.
In fase di possesso le trame sono molto più elaborate e si vedono finalmente calciatori che sanno trattare la palla nelle diverse situazioni.
Se mi viene in mente altro te lo dico


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Il "problema" di Nainggolan è che si tratta di un ibrido dalla difficile collocazione tattica. Per farlo rendere bene devi metterlo trequartista e gli devi costruire una squadra intorno, cosa che può permettersi la Roma ma non i top top.



Ma non scherziamo, Naigollan è un mostro anche se lo metti in porta, giocatore totale


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Che ha fatto due gol a una delle migliori difese al mondo (pur contro un portiere di 16 anni)


sìsì, certo... intendo dire che stiamo messi così male che Cutrone è il nostro miglior attaccante in questo momento...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Luglio 2017)

Il primo pensiero non può che essere per Montella, 
discusso ancor prima dell'inizio della gara, ma dimostra subito di essere sul pezzo,
non ci son dubbi che troverà subito la squadra, altro che necessità di tempo per l'amalgama, lui è il nostro top player,
magari anche Conti sarebbe in grado di far vincere questa squadra, ma di certo non con lo stesso stile 

Però occorre riconoscere che Mirabilia gli ha messo a disposizione un organico ottimo,
un gran mix di muscoli, tecnica, esperienza, gioventù e passo atletico, al momento anche lui pare un top player, com'è possibile che all'Inter servisse al mensa? 

La squadra:

Paperrumma, vero non compie parate decisive, ma ho la netta sensazione che in un paio d'occasioni gli avversari vista la sua mole, abbiano avuto paura a tirare, vero Muller?

Rodríguez: meno male, iniziavo a preoccuparmi, riscatta l'opaca prova con il Borussia, mamma mia che calcio nelle punizioni... top

Musacchio: probabilmente non ha nulla da invidiare a Bonucci

ci pensate una difesa in cui gli avversari dovranno superare Biglia e Kassie sulla trequarti, Bonucci, Musacchio e Romagnoli in area e infine segnare a Donnarumma? credo che tutti quelli che ci riusciranno riceveranno direttamente una medaglia in campo. 

Kessie: non lo volevo, temo ancora che sia a scadenza, 12/24 o 36 mesi, non è eccezionale tecnicamente, ma obiettivamente è pazzesco, una diga e sa giocare a calcio, se sono veri i 20 anni e saprà dare continuità alla sua carriera, sarà un futuro top player.

Biglia: maestro del centrocampo, questo sarà il nostro regista fino a 35/36 anni.

Abate, Montolivo Zapata, vicino a questi nuovi giocatori migliorano parecchio, com'è normale, possono fare i comprimari senza pressioni, e come tali sono d'alto livello.

Niang, oggi la partita c'è la fatta vincere lui, l'anno scorso ci aveva trascinato al terzo posto,
sappiamo che mentalmente è una mina vagante, deve essere bravo Vincenzo a capire se anche quest'anno potrebbe reggere almeno fino a Natale 

A. Silva, Conti, Bonucci impresentabili, ovvio, hanno giocato qualche minuto giusto perché era un amichevole, I giovani sono reduci dall'Europeo, Calabria e Locatelli sono stati lasciati giustamente a Milanello, era il caso di farlo anche per loro.

Calha, dei nuovi sarà probabilmente il più difficile da inserire, però parrebbe che ne valga la pena.


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il primo pensiero non può che essere per Montella,
> discusso ancor prima dell'inizio della gara, ma dimostra subito di essere sul pezzo,
> non ci son dubbi che troverà subito la squadra, altro che necessità di tempo per l'amalgama, lui è il nostro top player,
> magari anche Conti sarebbe in grado di far vincere questa squadra, ma di certo non con lo stesso stile
> ...



Mi trovo d'accordo sulla tua disamina... preciso solamente una cosa: Silva, Conti, Bonucci, Biglia sono stati portati perchè a differenza di Locatelli e Calabria avevano bisogno di integrarsi con il gruppo, con lo staff, farsi conoscere e non c'è tempo da perdere. Non fossero stati nuovi acquisti rimanevano a milanello al cento per cento.

Su Chalanoglu si vede palesemente una condizione fisica deficitaria, ha bisogno di giocare, è fermo da dicembre.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Luglio 2017)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Secondo me Kessie diventerà più forte di nainggolan, se già non lo è adesso


L'ho già detto in altre sedi.. ma Kessie messo come trequartista spacca 
l'ho visto contro la *ROMA * in 20 minuti al posto del cadavere di Kurtic 
ha vinto praticamente da solo.. voto 8 cambiando andazzo della partita..
per me può benissimo rendere come il Ninja.. se poi Montella gli da delle dritte 
ne sono ancora + sicuro.. cmq dove lo metti va sempre bene 
mezzala centrocampista centrale trequartista e per finire difensore 
ma 38 milioni sono troppi 


Casnop ha scritto:


> Kessie: non lo volevo, temo ancora che sia a scadenza, 12/24 o 36 mesi, non è eccezionale tecnicamente, ma obiettivamente è pazzesco, una diga e sa giocare a calcio, *se sono veri i 20 anni* e saprà dare continuità alla sua carriera, sarà un futuro top player.


ancora avanti con questa storia ??
allora date veramente corda alle parole di giornalai e programmi televisivi così 
nel dubbio visto queste voci.. il Duo F&M hanno fatto un test specifico(spendendo di +) 
per certificare età di Frank.. HA 20 ANNI !!! UFFICIALE certifica il Milan 
che l'ha pagato anche per quello un po di +


----------



## Casnop (23 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> L'ho già detto in altre sedi.. ma Kessie messo come trequartista spacca
> l'ho visto contro la *ROMA * in 20 minuti al posto del cadavere di Kurtic
> ha vinto praticamente da solo.. voto 8 cambiando andazzo della partita..
> per me può benissimo rendere come il Ninja.. se poi Montella gli da delle dritte
> ...


Amico mio, vedo che mi citi, ma temo che tu lo faccia con le parole di un altro utente. Grazie. 

Ne parlammo già in passato, Kessie ha troppi sani pruriti offensivi per essere relegato a mansioni di mera copertura, ed ipotizzammo un ruolo di trequarti atipico, alla Nainggolan appunto, di diporto dall'azione degli attaccanti, che rientrerebbe nelle sue primigenie corde tecniche. La perfetta posizione da terzo tempo sul proprio gol contro il Bayern lo dimostra. È un tentativo che mi sentirei di fare, in futuro, magari in un rombo di centrocampo. La presenza rassicurante e benedicente di Biglia, lì dietro, al mo' di un Santo Patrono durante la processione, è garanzia di tenuta del sistema. Il passo di Kessie in progressione ha il dolce suono di un cingolo di carrarmato: come detto, attendiamo un frontale con Chiellini per valutarne la consistenza. Le fortune di Bonucci: lo ha appena scansato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Luglio 2017)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi trovo d'accordo sulla tua disamina... preciso solamente una cosa: Silva, Conti, Bonucci, Biglia sono stati portati perchè a differenza di Locatelli e Calabria avevano bisogno di integrarsi con il gruppo, con lo staff, farsi conoscere e non c'è tempo da perdere. Non fossero stati nuovi acquisti rimanevano a milanello al cento per cento.
> 
> Su Chalanoglu si vede palesemente una condizione fisica deficitaria, ha bisogno di giocare, è fermo da dicembre.


----------

